# [VIRTUALBOX] Réseau entre OS virtuel et Host (résolu)

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Salut à tous,

Voilà j'éssai de faire communiquer mon OS virtuel (Debian) avec mon PC sous Gentoo.

J'ai suivi (presque) à la lettre le HOWTO. Mais je n'y arrive toujours pas.

Voici mon /etc/conf.d/net

```
config_eth0=( "null" )

tuntap_vbox0="tap"

config_vbox0=( "null")

tunctl_vbox0="-u $user"

config_br0=( "dhcp" )

bridge_br0="eth0 vbox0"

RC_NEED_br0="net.eth0 net.vbox0"

brctl_br0=( "setfd 0")

```

J'arrive à ce résultat ifconfig

```
ifconfig 

br0       Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1A:4D:51:C5:C8  

          inet adr:192.168.0.4  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          adr inet6: fe80::21a:4dff:fe51:c5c8/64 Scope:Lien

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1203 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:995 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0 

          RX bytes:978908 (955.9 Kb)  TX bytes:155915 (152.2 Kb)

eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1A:4D:51:C5:C8  

          adr inet6: fe80::21a:4dff:fe51:c5c8/64 Scope:Lien

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1203 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1002 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:995750 (972.4 Kb)  TX bytes:157032 (153.3 Kb)

          Interruption:17 Adresse de base:0xc000 

lo        Lien encap:Boucle locale  

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          adr inet6: ::1/128 Scope:Hôte

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0 

          RX bytes:100 (100.0 b)  TX bytes:100 (100.0 b)

vbox0     Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:FF:B5:4B:62:C2  

          adr inet6: fe80::2ff:b5ff:fe4b:62c2/64 Scope:Lien

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:274 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:500 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

```
brctl show

bridge name   bridge id      STP enabled   interfaces

br0      8000.001a4d51c5c8   no      eth0

                     vbox0

```

Puis en recherchant sur le forum, je suis tombé sur ce topic qui ne m'a malheureusement pas apporté de réponse :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-585791-highlight-virtualbox.html

J'ai toujours la même erreur au lancement de l'OS

Erreur_VB

Voici ma configuration réseau de Vbox :

Réseau_VB

Peut etre que j'ai oublié des paramètres, là je sèche...

Merci.  :Wink: Last edited by KageBunshinNoGentoo on Mon Mar 10, 2008 9:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

salut,

tun est OK?

```
lsmod
```

```
#modprobe tun
```

----------

## sd44

bienvenue au club ! vu que tu as lu le topic j'ai pas grand chose de plus a ajouter.

pour info j'ai pas résolu ce probleme en utilisant la "méthode  officiel" mais une bidouille que tu as vu dans le post précédant.

bonne chance  :Smile: 

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Lut Slash, il est où ce tun stp ?

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                44080  0 

snd_pcm_oss            38048  0 

snd_mixer_oss          16640  1 snd_pcm_oss

fuse                   38420  2 

vboxdrv                53040  0 

nvidia               7809920  28 

snd_hda_intel         256668  1 

snd_pcm                64516  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              20100  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    42084  8 snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               9440  1 snd

snd_page_alloc         11272  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

modprobe tun

```

FATAL: Module tun not found.

```

merci sd44 je vais perséverer   :Smile: 

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Salut,

```
grep CONFIG_TUN /usr/src/linux/.config
```

Tu l'as mis en module ou en dur dans le kernel ?

```

CONFIG_TUN:                                                                                                                    

                                                                                                                  

TUN/TAP provides packet reception and transmission for user space                                                              

programs.  It can be viewed as a simple Point-to-Point or Ethernet                                                             

device, which instead of receiving packets from a physical media,                                                              

receives them from user space program and instead of sending packets                                                           

via physical media writes them to the user space program.                                                                      

When a program opens /dev/net/tun, driver creates and registers                                                                

corresponding net device tunX or tapX.  After a program closed above                                                           

devices, driver will automatically delete tunXX or tapXX device and                                                            

all routes corresponding to it.                                                                                                

                                                                                                                              

Please read <file:Documentation/networking/tuntap.txt> for more

                                                               

information.                                                                                                                   

To compile this driver as a module, choose M here: the module

will be called tun.

If you don't know what to use this for, you don't need it.
```

http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?p=16380&sid=9c1addaa01ccbd190c11198c0227e662

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

En dur

grep CONFIG_TUN /usr/src/linux/.config

```

CONFIG_TUN=y

```

Il est préferable de le configurer en module?

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Perso, je le metterais en module.

jettes un oeil sur le lien de mon post précédent pour comparer ta config   :Idea: 

Valides que tu as tun en module après recompile du kernel   :Wink: 

Sinon apparemment sd44 doit avoir la soluce   :Laughing: 

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Excellent je viens de recompiler le noyau avec TUN et ca fonctionne. Merci Slash et sd44

----------

